

Thieves may mutilate owners of fingerprint-reading handsets - 001sky
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/iphone-5s-thieves-may-mutilate-owners-in-bid-to-gain-access-to-fingerprintreading-handsets-expert-warns-8808577.html

======
generalseven
I can predict these kinds of problems with biometric security. In the race to
be the first to implement, Apple may have made a terrible mistake for a lot of
people. I would now avoid these phones.

------
benologist
What's to stop them from mutilating you until you reveal your pin?

~~~
generalseven
It's easier to quickly slice off the fingertip, no questions asked. Phone
theft is so widespread and sophisticated you can expect new tech developed for
quickly extracting fingertips coming soon.

